# TWISP SA Facebook Page



## Zeki Hilmi (17/8/15)

Hey boys and gals... It seems it's all gone off on the review section of TWISP SA Facebook page. People are starting to share their feelings with the recent controversy regarding Joytech and Eleaf as they will be sole distributors.

Go on there and air your thoughts and feelings and remember to write in the review section as they can not delete it there. https://www.facebook.com/Twispthealternative

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Vapers Paradise (17/8/15)

This is not right!


----------



## BumbleBee (17/8/15)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> Hey boys and gals... It seems it's all gone off on the review section of TWISP SA Facebook page. People are starting to share their feelings with the recent controversy regarding Joytech and Eleaf as they will be sole distributors.
> 
> Go on there and air your thoughts and feelings and remember to write in the review section as they can not delete it there. https://www.facebook.com/Twispthealternative


OMG! That chick arguing with you about he Playboy brand? Really? Those are all Rebranded CE4s! Wow, the lack of awareness as far as vaping is concerned in this country is astounding. And all these honest vendors driven by passion and the love of vaping are riding on twisp's back?

I need to go for a walk and get some air......


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (17/8/15)

Write a review @BumbleBee


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ollie (18/8/15)

Review written... we need to flood their reviews with 1 star ratings to bring the overall down! Think i should open a few more FB accounts.


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (18/8/15)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nemo (18/8/15)

Did my 1 star rant

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JK! (18/8/15)

I think its important to just rant about the Joyetech saga and not the whole Twisp brand.
Twisp does some good marketing and promos for the e ciggs as a whole.
Ill guess about 80% of ex Twisp customers become vapers!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## whatalotigot (18/8/15)

Should really be sending ELeaf and joytech a email. almost a petition why they shouldnt do this and tell them how much of a mark up they will be putting on the products. And possibly boycott these products. Make them crash in RSA and maybe have them return to the selling to vendors again. Who knows.. Unless lets have a group of cloud chasers go to twisp stands and blow clouds at cavandish and poach their clients and drive them straight into VapeMOB 3mins walk away....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Eequinox (18/8/15)

JK! said:


> I think its important to just rant about the Joyetech saga and not the whole Twisp brand.
> Twisp does some good marketing and promos for the e ciggs as a whole.
> Ill guess about 80% of ex Twisp customers become vapers!


agreed


----------



## Buan Stanley (18/8/15)

Whatalotigot I'm all for your plan. Go with real devices and real juices!!!!!


Take me to the clouds


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (18/8/15)

Done my bit. Was maybe more vulgar than most  but ye... I'm vulgar...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nova69 (18/8/15)

Damn you guys killed it on the Facebook page.￼

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (18/8/15)

They had to know there would be significant back lash from such.


----------



## Mike (18/8/15)

Odd how there are a few 5 star reviews. Even more odd how most of those people have also reviewed Matt advertising 5 stars - they are affiliated with Twisp, oh and of course, they also all work for Matt advertising.

They must be getting desperate

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Eequinox (18/8/15)

BumbleBee said:


> OMG! That chick arguing with you about he Playboy brand? Really? Those are all Rebranded CE4s! Wow, the lack of awareness as far as vaping is concerned in this country is astounding. And all these honest vendors driven by passion and the love of vaping are riding on twisp's back?
> 
> I need to go for a walk and get some air......


yeah i just read that and gave them a piece of my mind there as well


----------



## ashTZA (18/8/15)

South African business done right - ethics strictly optional.


----------



## zadiac (18/8/15)

lol......They removed my reply on their claim that their ejuice has no equal in South Africa.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (18/8/15)

ashTZA said:


> South African business done right - ethics strictly optional.



Right on the money there. Far more eloquent than me


----------



## Paulie (18/8/15)

Added my thoughts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (19/8/15)

Re write your post in the @zadiac in the review section as they cannot delete posts there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eequinox (19/8/15)

looks like we have managed to convert that bonita chick another one sees the light

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (19/8/15)

Eequinox said:


> looks like we have managed to convert that bonita chick another one sees the light


yay!, that's one, just a couple million more to go.... you can do it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Eequinox (19/8/15)

BumbleBee said:


> yay!, that's one, just a couple million more to go.... you can do it!


agreed one less person behaving like a donkey with blinkers on

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom. F (19/8/15)

Eequinox said:


> looks like we have managed to convert that bonita chick another one sees the light


Leonard is that you? If it is, thanks for helping me out there. The ignorance got to me a bit and I think I came across too strong. She wasn't going to be convinced by me alone. Its all worth it at the end of the day because the way I see it is if we can convert one and she see's the light, she will go on to tell others. We have to start somewhere.

Cheers mate

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Eequinox (19/8/15)

Tom. F said:


> Leonard is that you? If it is, thanks for helping me out there. The ignorance got to me a bit and I think I came across too strong. She wasn't going to be convinced by me alone. Its all worth it at the end of the day because the way I see it is if we can convert one and she see's the light, she will go on to tell others. We have to start somewhere.
> 
> Cheers mate


yup Leonard Haasbroek is me lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Eequinox (20/8/15)

has anyone who posted on twisp fb page that is registered on twiisp site also get a call from them i noticed i had a missed call and checked voicemail had a woman saying she is from twisp wanting to talk to me about what i posted on their fb page. probbably a good thing my phone was off don't wanna make the lady cross with me hahaha

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Maxxis (20/8/15)

Twisp has now taken down their reviews section. Good! Less publicity. People respond to word of mouth reviews more than company marketing. Especially on social media.


----------



## annemarievdh (20/8/15)

Maxxis said:


> Twisp has now taken down their reviews section. Good! Less publicity. People respond to word of mouth reviews more than company marketing. Especially on social media.


I saw that, dont want the publick to find out the truth, now do they.


----------



## Maxxis (20/8/15)

They are also still deleting comments that aren't lining up with what they want people to believe. 

Anybody else get calls?


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (20/8/15)

They can't delete comments in the review section. The only way of getting rid of the reviews is to close the FB page.


----------



## Maxxis (20/8/15)

You can remove your review section. Which they did. 

Next step is to take it twitter. There they can't do a single thing!


----------



## Riddle (20/8/15)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> They can't delete comments in the review section. The only way of getting rid of the reviews is to close the FB page.



Go have a look again. I can't seem to find their review section.


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (20/8/15)

It's come to my attention twisp have totally taken down their review section. It's quite obvious it was working. Lots of people will now use word of mouth which is far more powerful than marketing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Maxxis (20/8/15)

That word of mouth will include "burnt taste" "coils don't last" etc

The things they were trying to silence on social media will also work against them that way.


----------



## Eequinox (20/8/15)

Maxxis said:


> They are also still deleting comments that aren't lining up with what they want people to believe.
> 
> Anybody else get calls?


i got a call yesterday but my phone was off at the time got a voicemail


----------



## Maxxis (20/8/15)

Did they ask you to phone back?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eequinox (20/8/15)

yu


Maxxis said:


> Did they ask you to phone back?


yup like i'm going to phone them pft !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (20/8/15)

Seems like everybody is going onto twitter and giving Twisp a hard time there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eequinox (21/8/15)

Eequinox said:


> yu
> 
> yup like i'm going to phone them pft !


they did actually call me again did have a chat with a lady for the love of money can't remember her name she did have some intersting answers about my concerns in regards to my twisp edge and crappy coils but would not comment about the bully tactics

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SwickedV (25/8/15)

It seems they have somehow removed their rating and reviews or that just me ?


----------



## Maxxis (25/8/15)

They removed it. Somehow I also got banned from the page. I wonder why?!?


----------



## Ashley A (26/8/15)

So do you guys know if HeavenGifts and Fasttech also got letters from them?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (26/8/15)

Ashley A said:


> So do you guys know if HeavenGifts and Fasttech also got letters from them?


Hahaha, that would be funny


----------



## Matt (26/8/15)

They did receive a letter and now are exclusively selling joytech clones and calling them twisp

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## whatalotigot (26/8/15)

well. Can It be an option to import many rubbish clearo's call then twists and start some tool shed in the middle of a mall. Play their own game


----------



## Maxxis (26/8/15)

Or just get 4 people together. Each in one corner of the kiosk and blow clouds to the centre of it. WIN!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SwickedV (2/9/15)

I like your idea @Maxxis


----------



## bjorncoetsee (3/9/15)

Can we make a sticky thread with info on all the kind of mods and juices, for beginners, like people using twisp. I suggested a lot of people to visit ecigssa.co.za. But they dont know where to start look and find info on better mods than twisp. 
If we can give a link to these people to a thread with info of all the kind of mods and juices, they will easily get a better understanding of whats out there, and that twisp isn't the only vapes out there.
Maybe add all of the vendors websites in the thread aswell?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (3/9/15)

Hi @bjorncoetsee - I responded to your post in the other thread you started.


----------



## Snape of Vape (3/9/15)

Bit late to this party, what controversy regarding joytech and eleaf?
The Joytech credit card stuff?


----------



## BumbleBee (3/9/15)

Snape of Vape said:


> Bit late to this party, what controversy regarding joytech and eleaf?
> The Joytech credit card stuff?


Twisp has wangled it in such a way that only they can sell Joyetech products, _all _Joyetech products! This applies to the entire African continent


----------



## MJ INC (3/9/15)

Lol twisp can have an exclusive distribution agreement with Joyetech but that doesn't stop anyone or business from buying from 3rd party vendors in Asia/the US or the EU and selling it here. There is nothing Twisp can do about that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greg Oliver (5/10/15)

I have been to Joytech in Shenzen as well as 9 other top rated manufacturers in China. 

Based on my personal experience on their products I brought back and tested. Most of the coils flooded and led to liquid in the mouth. Also found the ego one to be disappointing as there is no variable control on the battery and it gets exceptionally hot. 

The ecom worked okay. Very little vape and I dont understand the point of a variable voltage battery that only has a maximum output of 3.7v. Unless you want a 650mah to produce less vape???

The good news is that no company can be the only distributor in SA. The reason being is that most manufacturers have many agents in China that you can buy from that have no agreements with twisp. Because they buy in RMB, their pricing is as competitive as buying from the main supplier.

However you must very careful. There are tons of copycat companies whereby the products and packaging may look the same but are in fact grey product. You can almost immediately pick this up on the life span of the batteries.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------

